# Blue Water advice appreciated



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

I am trailoring down from Tallassee, Al(northeast of Montgomery) this weekend to hookup with mycousin and fishingpartner who lives in Milton. We usually make an overnight run out to the rigs( petronious, beercan, ram powelletc.)for some trolling and jigging around the rigs if the weather and seas are good. The forecast looks good so far for the weekend and we have the full moon to keep us companybutI amreading a lot of bad reportson the water clarity.What do you think? Are we wasting time and gas=money trying to make that run or would we be better off staying closerand bottom fishing and trolling the edge and nipple? We are going regardless becauseitdoesn't look good for us having another shot before September.The question is just what to prepare for.I really respect and would greatly appreciateyour advice.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

can't say much for the edge,nipple but blue water is east/southeast of the spur. try the wings then head south.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

if i were you i would go swordfishing unless you can run about 100 miles to blue water


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

We have the same dilema.. will be down tomorrow and with the full moon would love to run to the Petronis Thursday early AM.. but everything I have seen on the forum and my review of the Hilton charts appears negative going to the rigs. The nipple and spur are not much better, most likely will run to the yellow gravel and fish the bottom and look for floatilla

We go by Reel Alimony if you are in the area give us a hail

Tight Lines


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Never really targeted swords(never caught one either)but would love to. Is drifting with squid and glow sticks the preferred method or what would you recommend?


----------

